# Balvannie Double wood



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

I got a bottle of this in a trade.
This is now my favorite Single malt to date.
this scotch was so smooth and silky!
I know this bottle is not going to last very long and I need to start saving for another one!
thanks Justin for the trade and the introduction to a new favorite drink.


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Balvenie Doublewood is also my favorite. Once it's opened it goes fast. The aging in two different types of oak barrels just makes it so mellow and smooth.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

That's a very good scotch. One of my favorites, Stephen. And I think it goes very well with a cigar--not overpowering, with lots of flavor.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Just killed a bottle of this on Sunday, but in my own defense I had a few accomplices. It's a very good whisky, but I have to say that I prefer the Balvenie 15 year single barrel. That one I haven't found a bottle of at the local stores, but have enjoyed at some whisky bars here.

My tastes in scotch run more to the islay and island malts. I have really been digging (and emptying) bottles of Ardbeg, Caol Ila and Talisker lately. :al


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

D. Generate said:


> Just killed a bottle of this on Sunday, but in my own defense I had a few accomplices. It's a very good whisky, but I have to say that I prefer the Balvenie 15 year single barrel. That one I haven't found a bottle of at the local stores, but have enjoyed at some whisky bars here.
> 
> My tastes in scotch run more to the islay and island malts. I have really been digging (and emptying) bottles of Ardbeg, Caol Ila and Talisker lately. :al


what, no Laphroaig? Lagavulin? Jura? hee hee
Had some real good Caol Ila's, lotta people never heard of them, Ardbeg, always a fav, and not just cause a way back relative built the place lol, and Talisker, love that spicy peppery flavor. Good choices!


----------



## sgresso (Feb 24, 2006)

i love just about any i try!
and now one of my favs is no longer made Cardu 12 yo.


----------



## 688sonarmen (Apr 28, 2005)

So is it called doublewood because of how its made, or because of what it makes you do?


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Good stuff. When I first tried it I wasn't sure if I liked it or not, however by the third time I poured some it was a favorite.

-Matt-


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

PaulMac said:


> Had some real good *Caol Ila's*, lotta people never heard of them, Good choices!


Can't stand that stuff. Don't know how people enjoy those characteristics in a Scotch. I feel those types of Scotch are either love it or hate it.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Jeff said:


> Can't stand that stuff. Don't know how people enjoy those characteristics in a Scotch. I feel those types of Scotch are either love it or hate it.


I think a lot of the smokier/peatier ones are love or hate affairs. Personally I'm not a fan of Laphroaig, it tastes too medicinal for me. Others love it. Lagavulin is good, but I don't buy it because I can't justify the higher price of it to Talisker. And I love Caol Ila, the 12 year is great and the 18 year is incredible.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

D. Generate said:


> I think a lot of the smokier/peatier ones are love or hate affairs. Personally I'm not a fan of Laphroaig, it tastes too medicinal for me. Others love it. Lagavulin is good, but I don't buy it because I can't justify the higher price of it to Talisker. And I love Caol Ila, the 12 year is great and the 18 year is incredible.


 Without Question, my favorite Scotches are Islays - Lagavulin being my favorite. Before it caught on I was buying it at Trader Joes a few years ago in the $30's. I absolutely agree about Laphoaig. Just a drop of water to open up the Whiskey, but if it's Laprhroaig I use more than a drop. The most economical Islay out there now I think is Bowmore. I can get 12 year in the $30's. Can help it though when I drink it I still wish it was Lagavulin or Caol Ila. 
If you like blends at all, and in my opinion I think they are maligned, there is a Islay blend called Black Bottle that's awesome. Not Black and White with the two Scottish terriers on the label. Very hard to find in the UK, have had no luck in the states. Cut my teeth as a pup on Chivas and still love it, the 18 year is pretty reasonable.
Since the thread was Balvenie Double Wood, I agree - a great Scotch. I just had to plug the Islays.

Billy


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

I really like balvenie 15 yr


----------



## SD Beerman (Feb 13, 2006)

Laphroig is way too earthy. Almost taste the dirt attached to the peat.


----------

